# Anesthesia for Thoracotomy



## Melissa*Ever*Evolving (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello, 
I have an anesthesiologist asking if there is a seperate code to report the use of a fiberoptic scope to place the double lumen tube used in a one lung ventilation case. We are reporting 00541. Is the use of the fiberoptic scope included? I would assume so since this scope is being used in the place of a usual bronchoscope, correct? 

Thank you in advance!
~Melissa


----------



## Michele Hannon (Nov 30, 2012)

Usually the double lumen tube is PLACED under direct visualization with a laryngoscope or indirect visualization with a glidescope. Usually the fiberoptic scope is used to VERIFY correct tube placement and is not separately reportable.


----------

